# Amplificador con LM4780 estéreo + PCB



## mnicolau (Feb 4, 2009)

*EDIT 09/05/2010:* Versión 2.0 del circuito estéreo, se trata de la adaptación a simple faz del amplificador. 
Para los que vivan en Argentina se les va a hacer muy dificil conseguirlo ya que los pocos que lo importan, lo hacen a precios muy altos. Para todos aquellos que puedan comprar en ebay, newark, etc, lo podrán obtener a unos 10 U$S. Lo recomiendo ampliamente, es un amplificador de excelente calidad y potencia.

Un video del mismo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9TequNaXOA


----------



## MFK08 (Feb 5, 2009)

Esta muy bueno el ic pero que tal el sonido?


----------



## rash (Feb 5, 2009)

...muy bueno mnicolau..gracias por el aporte... buscando en la red encontre esto:

http://www.mhennessy.f9.co.uk/index.htm
http://www.mhennessy2.f9.co.uk/a4/index.htm

me parece un montaje muy bueno....

...saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Feb 5, 2009)

Bueno dejé en el primer post una versión "mejorada" y más completa del circuito en estéreo.

El sonido realmente me gustó mucho y es de lo mejorcito que eh probado hasta ahora, aunque nunca armé ni escuché nada "hi-end" (ni siquiera un clase A). 

Rash me encantó ese amplificador... muy buen montaje.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Feb 17, 2009)

Actualizada la versión final del amplificador en estéreo, excelente calidad de sonido en un tamaño muy compacto.

Saludos


----------



## maxi1330 (May 1, 2009)

mnicolau, no armastes la version bridge¿?
y otra cosa.. son rms los watts q aparecen en los graficos¿?
dsd ya gracias.


----------



## mnicolau (May 1, 2009)

maxi1330 dijo:
			
		

> mnicolau, no armastes la version bridge¿?
> y otra cosa.. son rms los watts q aparecen en los graficos¿?
> dsd ya gracias.



No, al final averigüé en muchos lados y no pude conseguir los ICs (además de pedirlos a la fábrica directamente) así que no seguí adelante con el bridge, quedó pendiente terminar el pcb... Vos lo conseguís al IC?

Si, son RMS los Watts que aparecen en los gráficos.

Saludos


----------



## maxi1330 (May 1, 2009)

no averigue todavia.. vi el circuito y me gusto..
mañana o el lunes voy a un par de electronicas de aca (la plata) y te digo..





			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Foro, chat y SMS son cosas distintas. Por favor, evitá estas abreviaturas


----------



## maxi1330 (May 4, 2009)

nada.. en ninguna electronica que fui lo tenian.. 







			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Lo mismo que antes


----------



## zopilote (May 4, 2009)

El dichoso integrado es algo nuevo y nadie de las tiendas de latinoamerica lo tiene, a menos que lo traigan como pedido especial. Prefiero usar el método de Ebay u otro canal, por allí encontre tiendas americanas que lo tienen como semielectric que tiene esa rareza. Ha juntar la plata para pedir otras excentricidades junto con el LM4780, LM4702y el LME49810 , unos IGBTs. 

Etolipoz
----------


----------



## maxi1330 (May 5, 2009)

Lo encontre en una pagina de venta de componentes electronicos de capital federal
LM 4780 T ............    12,57 dolares mas iva ...:S


----------



## mnicolau (May 5, 2009)

maxi1330 dijo:
			
		

> Lo encontre en una pagina de venta de componentes electronicos de capital federal
> LM 4780 T ............    12,57 dolares mas iva ...:S



Y.. si te ponés a ver, eso cuesta un STK original de las mismas características y capás me quedo con el LM en calidad de sonido....


----------



## MFK08 (Nov 17, 2009)

Algun abance con este ampli mariano??? lo tenes usando en algun lado?? en bridge no lograste montarlo??


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 17, 2009)

Hola MFK, ningún avance... todavía lo tengo funcionando y disfrutando del mismo, anda muy lindo realmente, pero... no se consigue, y si se consigue está carísimo, con el precio de uno de estos originales te armás un par transistorizado (un par de UCDs por ejemplo), y además por ser integrado, lo empezás a exigir y es bastante el calor que disipa haciendo necesario un buen disipador o refrigeración forzada. Por estas razones no seguí con el bridge...

Saludos


----------



## MFK08 (Nov 17, 2009)

Gracias por la respuesta hice el pedido a la national pero aun no he tenido respuesta si los recibo comento


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 17, 2009)

Hola. Aca se consigue. Es un pococ caro pero...

http://www.dicomse.com.ar/result.php

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## mnicolau (May 10, 2010)

Subida la versión 2.0 del circuito estéreo, ahora simple faz...

Para todos aquellos que puedan conseguir el IC, les recomiendo lo prueben porque es excelente... Una lástima que en Argentina sea casi inconseguible.

Unas fotos del circuito:







PD: gracias por actualizar cacho 

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (May 10, 2010)

De nada Mariano. Siempre es un gusto.

Un abrazo


----------



## fabry_nirvana (May 15, 2010)

Mariano te felicito, te quedo muy lindo el montaje! Una pregunta, con que voltaje recomendas alimentarlo? Estereo es 60W por canal no? 
Aca en San Juan no creo que consiga el integrado de todos modos y si lo consigo, va a ser un precio altisimo seguro, consigo el TDA1562Q a $50, imaginen lo que me van a pedir por este LM
Saludos y Gracias por el aporte!


----------



## mnicolau (May 16, 2010)

Hola Fabry, al igual que el TDA7294, en el datasheet tenés especificado con qué tensión alimentar de acuerdo a la impedancia de salida que uses.

Tenés unos 60[W] por canal con THD 0.5% y se llega con una cierta tensión que depende de la impedancia. En el data están las gráficas. La empresa también lo promociona como 2 x 30[W] THD 0.03%. Este ampli va derecho a mi futuro 2.0.

Saludos


----------



## fabry_nirvana (May 16, 2010)

Mariano por favor corregime si estoy equivocado, para utilizar el amplificador con 2 canales de 60W, la tension maxima seria 25+25V? No podria alimentarlo con mas voltaje en 4 Ohm no? No es que quiera que hagas el trabajo por mi, pero tengo un ingles tan malo que tengo que utilizar traductores y desconfio un poco de ellos.
Saludos y Gracias


----------



## mnicolau (May 17, 2010)

Revisá la gráfica correspondiente a 4Ohm:



Para 60[W] por canal necesitás unos +-28[V] (un poco menos en realidad, pero es para no llegar con esa THD).

Saludos


----------



## fabry_nirvana (May 17, 2010)

Muchisimas gracias Mariano!
Saludos!


----------



## luchoo1990 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hola Mnicolau, estoy interesado en construir el ampli. Vos donde conseguiste el LM?
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 13, 2010)

Hola lucho, mandé a pedir directamente a National varios de estos integrados hace un tiempo atrás. En Argentina no es sencillo conseguirlos.

Saludos


----------



## nutler (Jun 14, 2010)

Con que voltaje recomiendas utilizarlo para trabajar a maxima potencia


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 14, 2010)

Según la impedancia que utilices en la salida, revisá las gráficas que subí unos posts atrás y ahí podés ver la tensión de alimentación para cada una. Yo suelo elegir la tensión un par de Volts antes del fin de la curva.

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 14, 2010)

Oye pero no tienes el voltaje y amperaje especifico que este ampli jala a maxima potencia, para hacerme dos y ver que tan caro sale el transfo


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 14, 2010)

A la tensión la determinás vos, de acuerdo a lo que comenté en el post anterior. Por ejemplo, para 8[Ohm] yo utilizo +-38[V] y con eso tengo (según gráfica) 75[W] aprox (por canal y para THD 1%). En base a esto, pasás por acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

Y seguís con el resto de los cálculos del transformador, la fuente, etc.

Saludos


----------



## juan_inf (Jun 25, 2010)

mnicolau , sin duda exelente post, se tiene que postular a "destacados"... exelente calidad de sonido y la implementacion muy sensilla con solamente con una plaqueta virgen simple faz pequeña. 
Lo andaba buscando, gracias mariano


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 25, 2010)

Me alegro te sirva... disfrutalo 

Saludos


----------



## juaneitor5000 (Sep 12, 2010)

saludos desde Vzla.
he construido el ampli usando su PCB, pueden verlo en mi blog:






Fuente


----------



## mnicolau (Sep 12, 2010)

Hola Juan, bienvenido al foro...
Gracias por la mención , espero luego tu opinión sobre el funcionamiento del mismo.

Saludos


----------



## rosbuitre (Nov 12, 2010)

Hola
Vendes las placas, tengo un par de LM4780 y queria ponerlos en marcha

Slds
Osvaldo-Rosario


----------



## angelwind (Nov 12, 2010)

Hola
Para los que les interesa, el LM4780 es un LM3886 doble. Este si se consigue y ronda los $ 35 en algunos lugares.
supongo que el el sonido debe ser similar en ambos casos,  el 3886 realmente tiene un sonido excelente para su bajo costo.
Saludos!!!


----------



## Holas (Ene 21, 2011)

Hagamos la facil , en mi ciudad (La feliz)no existe , tampoco tienen ni idea de su existencia , porque ni siquiera en la lista lo tienen ; Mnicolau , que vs lo compras por web?


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 21, 2011)

Hoy en día lo más sencillo es encargarlo en Ebay, pero termina siendo bastante costoso... Aunque si se quiere sonido de primera calidad, estéreo, de gran potencia y en un espacio muy reducido, es una de las mejores opciones. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/LM4780TA-LM4780-120W-Stereo-Amplifier-National-/220524297990

FreeShipping


----------



## Holas (Ene 21, 2011)

y , con que metodo se paga... ayudame un poco , porque nunca hice una compra asi

solo por paypal? y porque dices que termina siendo bastante caro? , ademas del tda , que se debe de pagar?

para mi opinion , sería mejor comprarselo a alguien del foro , ya que por la tadanza y demas , combiene transportalo por correo


----------



## nightwolf62 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hola mnicolau este integrado tiene mejor calidad que el tda 7386 porque tengo uno armado  por eso te pregunto ?


----------



## Holas (Feb 13, 2011)

Pero , son dos cosas distintas , según lo que tengo entendido(corrijanmen si me equiboco), el 7386 , no tiene 4 salidas de audio? , y este integrado(LM4780)no tiene solo 2 salidas pero estereo?


----------



## nightwolf62 (Feb 15, 2011)

Si es cierto yo me referia en la calidad de sonido si es mejor que el tda 7386


----------



## Holas (Feb 15, 2011)

M...mnicolau , defiende muy bien el lm 4780, pero me parece que ese se alimenta con mas voltaje el lm , no recuerdo si era asi , hace mucho que lei las especificaciones de él , y no tengo el tiempo para releerlo , debido a que me estoy preparando para rendir matematicas de polimodal , pero si no , el el que vs decis de 4 canales , fijate , si queres , en vez de ese (que nunca lei que porcentaje de distorcion tiene) pero , si lo tenes en zócalo , prueba cambiandolo por el tda 7560 , que tiene un thd del 10% al maximo , pero eso cambia con el disipador que le pongas ... en fin , el tda 7560 , tiene mas rms creo que son alrededor de 45 o 50 por canal (segun el datasheet) sino , buscate algún chip como estos pero que tenga clase D


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 16, 2011)

mariano en el pdf de National hay 2 configuraciones más para tu ampli: en puente y en paralelo, creo que era lo que estabas buscando


----------



## mnicolau (Feb 16, 2011)

ferchito dijo:


> mariano en el pdf de National hay 2 configuraciones más para tu ampli: en puente y en paralelo, creo que era lo que estabas buscando



Claro.. los había visto desde un principio y la idea era implementarlos también. Pero es un IC tan inconseguible, que no tenía sentido seguir...

Saludos


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 18, 2011)

mariano aca en mi pais se consiguen esos integrados a cerca de 9 dolares, puede ser util para que armes la version en puente.


----------



## Holas (Feb 18, 2011)

De donde eres?, para saber donde se pueden conseguir..


----------



## sobrituning (Feb 21, 2011)

hola, ¿esto es cierto? = Tenga en cuenta que el interior contiene dos  LM3886, pero el paquete no es el doble del tamaño de un LM3886. Así, el LM4780 no es tan bueno en la entrega de potencia como dos LM3886 chips utilizados por separado debido a la acumulación de calor en el LM4780 pequeños no se puede disipar, así como dos separatly montado LM3886 chipamps.

Por cierto ¿que tal iria un ampli como este alimentado con 24V unos 50w por canal para mover los alesis one mk2?

· Woofer de polipropileno de 6,5”​ · Tweeter de 28mm con cúpula de seda​ · 120W a 4Ohms​ · 45-20.000 Hz
-sensibilidad 88dB​


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 10, 2011)

mnicolau dijo:


> Claro.. los había visto desde un principio y la idea era implementarlos también. Pero es un IC tan inconseguible, que no tenía sentido seguir...
> 
> Saludos



Mariano no te gustaria que te enviara unos LM4780 para que sigas con el proyecto en puente?

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau (Mar 11, 2011)

Hola ferchito, gracias por la oferta pero por lo pronto estoy metido en varios proyectos, empezando un laburo y siguiendo con el estudio, con lo cual se me complica bastante retomar este. Te agradezco de todos modos.

Saludos


----------



## Holas (Mar 11, 2011)

Que suerte de que los hayas conseguido...!;en mi ciudad , no figura ni en el listado , lo tienen como inexistente


----------



## gamorete (May 21, 2011)

Hola mnicolau, estoy siguiendote con el ampli LM4780, mi pregunta es ¿estás usando el circuito original del datasheet?
Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau (May 21, 2011)

Hola gamorete, el circuito es el original del datasheet, con algunos agregados y condiciones tenidas en cuenta en el PCB para evitar ruidos, oscilaciones y demás.

Saludos


----------



## gamorete (May 22, 2011)

Muchas gracias!


----------



## sedes (Jun 18, 2011)

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola gamorete, el circuito es el original del datasheet, con algunos agregados y condiciones tenidas en cuenta en el PCB para evitar ruidos, oscilaciones y demás.
> 
> Saludos



Estimado, 

estuve viendo el circuito tipico de la hoja de datos y tambien el PBC que hiciste. Hay algunas cosas que no me quedan del todo claro para que estan, y te queria consultar por que las habias puesto ahi y con esos valores en particular:

1) A la entrada pones un capacitor de 1uF y una resistencia de 15K. Eso seria un pasa-altos?
2)No entiendo por que pones resistencias de 2.7ohms entre masa y los componenetes que estan en IN (entre un capa de 15pF y la resistencia de 15K)
3)para que esta el capa de 15pF?? Pasa-bajos de altas frec.?
4) Resistencia de 2.7 ohms en serie con un capa de 100nF, todo esto en paralelo con la carga. Ni idea que es, otro filtro??

Por si no se entiende lo que te estoy consultando, te dejo el circuito de una de las entradas, y de paso me decis si lo entendi bien.



Muchas gracias por la ayuda!
Sls


----------



## gamorete (Jun 18, 2011)

Me parece sedes que no transcribiste bien el circuito de mnicolau, de hecho no hay 3 resistores de 2,7 ohm por cada canal.
¡Saludos!



sedes dijo:


> Estimado,
> 
> estuve viendo el circuito tipico de la hoja de datos y tambien el PBC que hiciste. Hay algunas cosas que no me quedan del todo claro para que estan, y te queria consultar por que las habias puesto ahi y con esos valores en particular:
> 
> ...


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 19, 2011)

Hola sedes, te dejo una dirección que explica un poco el tema de separación de masas y el por qué de esas resistencias de bajo valor:

http://home.mira.net/~gnb/audio/lm4780.html

En cuanto a tus preguntas, el filtro de entrada es efectivamente un pasa altos y el filtro de salida es una red "zobel".

Saludos


----------



## romel777 (Oct 27, 2011)

Buenas, queria armarme para mi sistema 2.1 no muy costoso, pero con buen sonido, estuve viendo por internet y hay demasiados IC's como para poder decidir, por ahora para los frontales me gusta el LM4780 y el TDA2050 (2 canales) y para los bajos el LM3886. mnicolau , que me podes decir del sonido de estos ic's?


----------



## ChEbA777 (Dic 30, 2011)

@mnicolau te hago una pregunta...yo hice tu proyecto el del tda7294 y me encanto(por cierto felicitatciones).te hago una pregunta..entre cual de los dos preferis en tema de potencia...o en otras palabras.cual tiene mas potencia? un abrazo! y gracias por lso aportes!


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 31, 2011)

Hola ChEba, el 4780 es estéreo en una sola placa y la potencia es prácticamente la misma del 7294, así que si lo conseguís (y a un precio razonable), sin dudas andá por ese.

Saludos


----------



## R-Mario (Feb 8, 2012)

Ya los consegui me compre 2 a 20 dolares al rato empiezo a construir se ve loco el integrado, vamor a ver que tal suena. Por cierto una pregunta un poco fuera de tema

Hace poco tenia armado un ampli con dos lm3886TF entonces los probe sobre unas bocinas de un genesi de sony de supuestamente 5000watts pmpo como segun e visto sony toma la potencia real y la multiplica por 10 para sacar la PMPO bueno mas o menos hace eso entonces supuse que al menos daria unos 400 W RMS en fin con mis dos pobres LM3886 pense que no hiba ser suficiente y cual fue mi sorpresa que las mugres bocinas con apenas 3/4 de potencia del LM3886 ya sonaban a todo lo que dan, mi pregunta es ¿por que sony nos engaña tan feo?


----------



## SERGIOD (Feb 8, 2012)

Muy bueno el video


----------



## R-Mario (Feb 9, 2012)

Hora les cuento que ayer termine de armar el circuito y como ya era tarde mejor me fui a soñar como sonaba en fin hoy lo probe y  suena super bien y bastante potente, cero ruidos extraños y eso que solo lo monte asi de rapidito para probar bueno les dejo unas imagenes, la verdad es un ampli que no desepciona, por cierto sobre el disipador tal ves piensen que es chico pero con media velocidad del ventilador que se ve, se mantuvo completamente fresco, el ampli lo alimente con VCC = 30-0-30 y las bocinas son de 6 ohms segun la hoja entonces le saque 55W por canal y suena bastante duro casi como en el estereo de donde tome prestada las bocinas segun sony su estereo me da 4400W PMPO  por que con 110W RMS casi sono igual ¡Que alguien me explique!!! 

En fin voy probar a hacer la version MONO para conectarle un Subwoofer


----------



## mnicolau (Feb 9, 2012)

Muy buen montaje Ajna 
A disfrutarlo... es un excelente amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 16, 2012)

Mnicolau, humanamente, le notás alguna diferencia respecto al tda2050? obviando que tiene el doble de potencia.
Gracias.


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 7, 2012)

Y entonces quien se anima ha hacer la version bridged, porque a mi no me sale, le he buscado mil formas de hacerlo en una sola capa pero no puedo.

Por cierto alguien sabe si aca en Mexico vendan las PCB ya hechas para este integrado, he visto en Ebay muchos modelos pero no me animo a comprar "no se cuento me valla costar"


----------



## fausto garcia (Abr 22, 2012)

Saludos compañero 

Te cuento que en lasertec (republica del salvador) estan estos 2 kits con LM4766, que son los hermanos menores del aqui tratado, a un precio razonable 

KIT-LM4766  kit amplificador audio stereo 40w x 2 ch. stereo  $ 233.00 pesos

KIT-LM4766BTL  kit amplificador audio stereo|  $ 444.00 pesos

 P.D. no estoy tratando de hacer publicidad a esta tienda

Saludos


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 22, 2012)

El problema es que vivo en mexico  Alguien en Mexico que haya comprado en ebay y que nos cuente que tan caro sale el envio, sobre todo porque no se cuanto cobren de impuestos en la aduana, vi unos PCB para lm4780 muy buenos y bonitos pero no me animo a comprar.


----------



## fausto garcia (Abr 26, 2012)

Saludos  compañero 

Me da la impresion que no me entendiste, lasertec, esta ubicada en la calle Aldaco, junto a la calle Republica del Salvador, en el centro del Distrito Federal a unas 4 cuadras del palacio de Bellas Artes. 

Checa su direccion en el apartado de proveedores o aqui:

http://www.lasertec.com.mx/inicio.html


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 26, 2012)

A ya te entendi, no se porque me confundi, haber si este fin me doy una vuelta, se interezante la tienda esa. sale gracias por el dato fausto


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 26, 2012)

No he tenido oportunidad de probar el LM4780, muy dificil de conseguir en Bogota, pero por lo que he visto en el LM3886 me atreveria a decir que tienen mayor fidelidad que el TDA2050, pues estos ultimos tienden a sonar "ahogados" un poco, como con las frecuencias altas medio opacas.


----------



## tinchorojo89 (May 12, 2012)

Hola, primero que nada me gustaria agradecer a mariano por los aportes a los que nos tiene acostumbrados, su dedicacion y profecionalismo en todos los proyectos que realiza y el desinteres con el cual comparte todo ese trabajo con el resto, ademas del apoyo que le brinda a cualquiera que se lo solicite.
Por esto me enoja ver como alguien se aprovecha de eso, sacandole veneficio al trabajo ajeno sin una minima mencion a quien realiza el trabajo:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-148808314-modulo-amplificador-stereo-lm4780-100100w-rms-_JM_
Espero que la persona que monto ese amplificador tomando el pcb publicado por mariano recapacite.
Si estoy equibocado o no corresponde mi comentario, pido a los moderadores que lo eliminen o reubiquen.

Saludos, Martin


----------



## R-Mario (May 14, 2012)

Bueno tinchorojo89 ciertamente Mariano no menciono nada al respecto, o al menos no vi en ninguna parte de su post que se prohibiera comercializar su diseño, lo que si pude notar del anuncio en ML es que solo vende uno, muy probablemente lo armo el y por alguna razon necesita venderlo, quizas ande necesitado de efectivo, en fin lei el anuncio y no vi que dijera que el diseño el circuito impreso y mucho menos que los fabrique en masa, aunque ciertamente me causo curiosidad esa parte que dice "Nuevo, sin uso alguno. Se testea antes de retirar."

En fin en mi humilde opinion fue un aficionado que lo armo para probarlo, se gasto unos billetes y ahora necesita recuperarlos para otra cosa, no creo que eso este mal y mucho menos que le moleste a Mariano.

La ultima respuesta la tendra mismo Mariano


----------



## yordeynisgh (Jul 8, 2012)

es decir que yo puedo conectar mi amplificador estereo de la misma manera que viene en esa TDA y lo puedo conectar en Bridge y paralelo..


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 8, 2012)

No entendi tu pregunta, a que estereo te refieres? Muchos amplificadores permiten hacer la conexion en puente, pero tendrias que leer en el manual y ver si se puede hacer tal cosa.


----------



## yordeynisgh (Jul 8, 2012)

son amplificadores Cuasicomplementarios construidos por mi, se alimenta de la misma fuente y todo, y la misma potencia los dos....

si claro, según mire y tengo que cambiar algunas cosas, pero creo que podre hacerlo con varios interruptores(que una misma palanca los mueva a todos...)


----------



## JBE (Nov 10, 2012)

Buenos días amigos foreros! 
Miren, interesandome por el proyecto decidí empezar una "busqueda" de este peculiar integrado.
Por internet encontré esto:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-438805105-lm4780-original-usa-120w-stereo-liquidacion-_JM_

Dejando a un lado lo que dice el vendedor: ¿serán originales?

Saludos!


----------



## R-Mario (Nov 10, 2012)

Parece que son muestras!!


----------



## yuccez (Dic 12, 2012)

muy bien, necesito hechar mano de algunos circuitos como estos por que pienso armar un equipo para fiestas y de ahi sacar unos billetes, sonorizando las fiestas, mi duda principal es que si suena tan fuerte como para ambientar una fiesta, claro con al menos 2 amplificadores estereo para 4 bafles o 4 monos de los lm3886


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 12, 2012)

yuccez dijo:


> muy bien, necesito hechar mano de algunos circuitos como estos por que pienso armar un equipo para fiestas y de ahi sacar unos billetes, sonorizando las fiestas, mi duda principal es que si suena tan fuerte como para ambientar una fiesta, claro con al menos 2 amplificadores estereo para 4 bafles o 4 monos de los lm3886


Depende del "tamaño" de las fiestas que quieras sonorizar. Si se trata de pequeñas reuniones o fiestas tipo "familiar", podés tener buenos resultados si el espacio a sonorizar no excede los 100m², tal como el patio de una casa o una sala cerrada de esa superficie.
Si tu idea es ir por ambientes mayores o espacios abiertos mas grandes, pues ya no te va a alcanzar con estos amplificadores y vas a necesitar cosas de mayor potencia... algo de 100 a 150W por canal como para empezar.

Anecdota:
Cuando yo era joven, solía sonorizar fiestas en espacios no mayores de 100m² (muchas veces abiertos) y solo usábamos un amplificador estéreo de 60W por canal ...


----------



## yuccez (Dic 12, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Depende del "tamaño" de las fiestas que quieras sonorizar. Si se trata de pequeñas reuniones o fiestas tipo "familiar", podés tener buenos resultados si el espacio a sonorizar no excede los 100m², tal como el patio de una casa o una sala cerrada de esa superficie.
> Si tu idea es ir por ambientes mayores o espacios abiertos mas grandes, pues ya no te va a alcanzar con estos amplificadores y vas a necesitar cosas de mayor potencia... algo de 100 a 150W por canal como para empezar.
> 
> Anecdota:
> Cuando yo era joven, solía sonorizar fiestas en espacios no mayores de 100m² (muchas veces abiertos) y solo usábamos un amplificador estéreo de 60W por canal ...



ahora tengo una mejor nocion, te lo agradezco, pues entonces para iniciar algo digamos aceptable y fiestas o reuniones algo grandes pues pienso hacer 2 amplis de 200w para los medios y uno de 400w para un woofer, te parece correcto o deberia haver mejor un estereo de 100w por canal y solo uno de 250w para sub??


----------



## R-Mario (Dic 12, 2012)

Para esas potencias de 400W es mejor que pienses en algo mas como clase D.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 12, 2012)

yuccez dijo:


> ahora tengo una mejor nocion, te lo agradezco, pues entonces para iniciar algo digamos aceptable y fiestas o reuniones algo grandes pues pienso hacer 2 amplis de 200w para los medios y uno de 400w para un woofer, te parece correcto o deberia haver mejor un estereo de 100w por canal y solo uno de 250w para sub??


Si... parece mejor para el uso que le vas a dar, pero yo armaría 4 amplificadores de 200W (o de 150W...no hay gran diferencia sonora) y de esa forma podría usar dos woofers a 200W c/u o conectar dos amplis en BTL para lograr 400W sobre uno o mas parlantes, aparte de usar 200W para cada medio+agudo.
Debés tener cuidado con la sensibilidad de los parlantes, por que si no es muy alta (menos de 95dB SPL) vas a necesitar amplificadores bastante mas poderosos para lograr el mismo nivel sonoro (tanto como el doble de potencia por cada 3dB de diferencia)


----------



## yuccez (Dic 12, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Si... parece mejor para el uso que le vas a dar, pero yo armaría 4 amplificadores de 200W (o de 150W...no hay gran diferencia sonora) y de esa forma podría usar dos woofers a 200W c/u o conectar dos amplis en BTL para lograr 400W sobre uno o mas parlantes, aparte de usar 200W para cada medio+agudo.
> Debés tener cuidado con la sensibilidad de los parlantes, por que si no es muy alta (menos de 95dB SPL) vas a necesitar amplificadores bastante mas poderosos para lograr el mismo nivel sonoro (tanto como el doble de potencia por cada 3dB de diferencia)



ok, ezavalla entonces debo de cuidar que en las especificaciones mis parlantes superen los 95db???



Ajna dijo:


> Para esas potencias de 400W es mejor que pienses en algo mas como clase D.



muchas gracias paisano, podrias recomendarme algun ampli de esos clase d? te lo agradeceria infinitamente


----------



## R-Mario (Dic 12, 2012)

Hay un titipuchal de esos aqui publicados nomas te reto a que le pongas en el buscardor amplificador clase D y vas encontrarlos desde discretos basados en mosfet con potencias bestialmente altas, hasta integrados con potencias de 150W en un pequeño integrado. 
Busca el EJtagle con el que segun puedes obtener hasta 1200W lo suficiente para destapar cabezas


----------



## osk_rin (Dic 12, 2012)

Ajna dijo:


> Busca el EJtagle con el que segun puedes obtener hasta 1200W lo suficiente para destapar cabezas


  Disculpe compañero. Pero los clase D requieren de cierta experiencia y algunas otras cosas con respecto a su montaje, yo pienso que le viene mejor que revise este post: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-monofonico-modular-200w-pcb-71169/


saludos.


----------



## R-Mario (Dic 12, 2012)

osk_rin dijo:


> Disculpe compañero. Pero los clase D requieren de cierta experiencia y algunas otras cosas con respecto a su montaje, yo pienso que le viene mejor que revise este post:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-monofonico-modular-200w-pcb-71169/
> 
> ...



Lo dejo a criterio de cada quien, pero para mi ciertamente no es muy complicado construir algo de lo cual te dan todas las intrucciones, tal ves si fuera hacer un mole si "cuestion de sazon" pero comprar los componentes indicados, hacer el PCB con el dibujo que te dan, luego montar y probar no se me hace muy dificil para alquien que tiene todo el interez y deseo de hacerlo funcionar.

En ultima instancia el que pregunto lo decidira y valorara si puede o no puede, las opciones ahi las tiene.


----------



## osk_rin (Dic 13, 2012)

bien.

por lo pronto, tengo en mi poder unos bichos de estos con un pcb alternativo que encontré en la red, el cual por supuesto no es de mi autoria


----------



## R-Mario (Dic 13, 2012)

Se ve bastante bueno, aunque me desanima un poco los puentes que estan demasiado cerca del los pads ¿tienes el archivo de eagle? si no voy a ver si lo reprodusco en eagle. He estado buscando el PCB para modo puente pero no lo encuentro, y los que he intentado hacer no me gustan como me quedan ¿Alguien ha hecho alguno en modo puente?


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 13, 2012)

Ajna dijo:


> Se ve bastante bueno, aunque me desanima un poco los puentes que estan demasiado cerca del los pads ¿tienes el archivo de eagle? si no voy a ver si lo reprodusco en eagle. He estado buscando el PCB para modo puente pero no lo encuentro, y los que he intentado hacer no me gustan como me quedan ¿Alguien ha hecho alguno en modo puente?



Para mas información puedes dirigirte a :

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/chip-amps/78142-lm4780-ss-pcb.html


----------



## osk_rin (Dic 13, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Para mas información puedes dirigirte a :
> 
> http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/chip-amps/78142-lm4780-ss-pcb.html



efectivamente de ahi salio. diyaudio.com, solo que no tenia guardado el hilo de donde encontre el diseño 

bien sergiod


----------



## osk_rin (Dic 14, 2012)

por casualidad alguno ha jugado con un hermano del 4780,  el LM4781???
http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lm4781.pdf


----------



## Psyke (Jun 9, 2013)

Hola a todos. Mis problemas son que mirando el esquematico que aparece en el datasheet, aparece el capacitor no polarizado "CA" de 10uF, y en la tienda de electronica de mi ciudad me dijeron que no vienen de tanta capacidad en no polarizados. Fogonazo me dijo que una dos electroliticos de 22uF en serie de forma +--+ o -++-. Asi logro 10uF aproximadamente?
Y lo otro que no entiendo es: en la imagen, en la parte de abajo del simbolo del CI, no se que pin corresponde a cada pin en el CI real. Me explico mejor: aparecen por ejemplo "RM" y "CM", que supongo que son para el mute del ampli, pero el pin de la derecha que va directo a tierra no se cual es, lo mismo para el que esta a la izquierda conectado a un capacitor. Dejo la imagen del esquematico, espero que me puedan ayudar,gracias

http://0.static.wix.com/media/b4c5dec919e878ddd7660515b8b3a1a6.wix_mp_1024


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 10, 2013)

Ca no es necesario que sea despolarizado, puedes usar un comun y la pata de tierra la pones hacia tierra, lo que forman RA y CA son una referencia "algo asi como la rama central de una fuente simetrica", luego te recomiendo que mires la hoja donde aparece el circuito fisico ahi vienen su numero de patita y la funcion de cada patita.

Edito ya vi que no tienen el numero y como que no se entiende, tienes razon, si te das cuenta el circuito trabaja con una fuente sencilla, asi que la que es V+ va a VCC, la que es V- va a tierra y las que dicen GND en el circuito fisico debe ir al emisor de Q1, por ultimo donde esta conectado Cm y Rm son las patitas de mudo

Si estoy mal, porfa me corrigen

Si logras acabar el pcb en modo puente lo subes


----------



## Psyke (Jun 10, 2013)

Hola Ajna, agradezco mucho tu respuesta. Disculpa que te corrija, pero despues de mucho tiempo, comparando con el esquematico para fuente simetrica, llegue a la conclusion de que las patitas de abajo corresponden, de izquierda a derecha, a V-, Mute y Tierra. Disculpa que te corrija, y si me equivoco corrigeme, pero no quiero armar el PCB mal. 
Con respecto a Ca, no entendi lo que me quisiste decir, que pongo en lugar de un capacitor ceramico de 10uF?


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 10, 2013)

Para construir un capacitor no polarizado de 10 uF, debes conectar dos capacitores electrolíticos de 22uF de la siguiente manera: + del primer capacitor, terminal 1 del capacitor no polarizado, - del primer capacitor conectado con - de segundo capacitor, no lo conectas con nada y + del segundo capacitor, terminal 2 del capacitor no polarizado.

Puedes invertir si quieres las polaridades de los capacitores, pero siempre el punto de unión entre los dos es una polaridad igual.


----------



## Psyke (Jun 21, 2013)

Vuelvo al tema.
Al final hare el amplificador con un trafo con punto medio, asi que es completamente otro diagrama.
Quisiera saber donde encuentro el diagrama del PCB que compartio Mariano Nicolau, es que soy algo maniatico con esto de hacer mis propios diseños. Busque en el datasheet del LM4780 pero nada, es otro diagrama. 
Saludos


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 21, 2013)

Psyke dijo:


> Vuelvo al tema.
> Al final hare el amplificador con un trafo con punto medio, asi que es completamente otro diagrama.
> Quisiera saber donde encuentro el diagrama del PCB que compartio Mariano Nicolau, es que soy algo maniatico con esto de hacer mis propios diseños. Busque en el datasheet del LM4780 pero nada, es otro diagrama.
> Saludos


 

Ese diagrama lo saco de la misma hoja de datos, solo añadio algunos cosas como la resistencia de 2.7 ohms a tierra en las entradas y los capacitores de 15 picofaradios a las entradas.

Pero armandolo asi tal cual esta el diagrama de prueba en la datasheet asi tambien funciona y bien.

Y si eres medio maniaco para  hacer tus diseños prueba a hacer el modo paralelo. A mi no me sale en una cara simple, solo me sale pero con muchos puentes por arriba y no me gusta


----------



## Psyke (Jun 21, 2013)

Gracias por tu respuesta Ajna.
Ya que lo nombras, hace unos minutos vi el diagrama del modo paralelo. Me explicarias que hace el modo paralelo? Es decir que pasa con la potencia y esas cosas.
Estoy pensando hacer la placa doble faz, si te sirve te la paso


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 21, 2013)

Modo paralelo aumentas el doble de potencia, y cada amplificador ve la impedancia de la bocina como doble. En modo puente es tambien el doble de potencia pero cada amplificador ve la mitad de la impendacia. 

por eso en modo puente rara ves se usa a menos de 8 ohms y muy muy rara ves a menos de 4 ohms y dudo que funcionen con cargas a 2 ohms, con esta configuracion no hay tanto problema con los componentes utilizados, mientras que en paralelo, los componentes deben tener muy buena precision, de lo contrario un amplificador podria trabajar mas que otro


----------



## Psyke (Jun 21, 2013)

Mmm no me voy a arriesgar al modo paralelo, la verdad es que me encantaria, pero este va a ser mi primer amplificador, y la verdad considero muy ambicioso comenzar con uno de 120W. Gracias por tus respuestas Ajna


----------



## osk_rin (Ago 2, 2013)

que tal compañeros he diseñado este pcb en modo paralelo realmente es un collage de otros diseños pero este lo hice yo  . Si alguen es tan amable de darle una revisada y/o sugerencias de mejora con gusto se mejora. saludos


----------



## Psyke (Ago 2, 2013)

osk_rin dijo:


> que tal compañeros he diseñado este pcb en modo paralelo realmente es un collage de otros diseños pero este lo hice yo  . Si alguen es tan amable de darle una revisada y/o sugerencias de mejora con gusto se mejora. saludos
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96641


Lo que yo creo es que te falta muchisima mas masa. Hazle pistas mas gruesas. Yo a mi diseño le agregue plano de masa


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 2, 2013)

Ya lo revise y segun creo esta bien, solo que no me gusto mucho la idea del puente debajo de los resistores de 1K, y estaria bien rellenar todos esos espacios vacios.

Es una lastima que ya no tenga de esos integrados disponibles, ya me acabe los 2 que tenia jejeje.

Se agradece el aporte.

Solo una cosita para recordad, los valores de 1K y 20K deben ser lo mas identicos posibles, de al menos 1% de presicion.

O de lo contrario un ampli trabajara mas que otro


----------



## osk_rin (Ago 2, 2013)

Psyke dijo:


> Lo que yo creo es que te falta muchisima mas masa. Hazle pistas mas gruesas. Yo a mi diseño le agregue plano de masa


Gracias por la sugerencia, los planos de masa gigantes me dan dolor de cabeza a la hora de hacer un pcb bonito es algo difícil que quede bien con el método de la plancha "al menos en mi caso" 



Ajna dijo:


> Solo una cosita para recordad, los valores de 1K y 20K deben ser lo mas identicos posibles, de al menos 1% de presicion.
> 
> O de lo contrario un ampli trabajara mas que otro


ya recordaba que habia visto eso en alguna pagina..
http://www.tech-diy.com/paraclone.htm






gracias por el detalle técnico en mi pueblo no encuentro resistencias al 1% pero las medire a ver cuales son mas similares 

se agradece mucho los comentarios/sugerencias


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Ago 3, 2013)

Hola osk_rin, revisa el cap de 2.2uf del desacoplo de cc en la entradra, para los planos de masa con el metodo de la palncha me pasa lo mismo, asi que los termino repasando con un marcador indeleble y quedan bien.


----------



## Tavo (Sep 6, 2013)

Qué tal, cómo están?

Bueno, después de meses sin hacer ninguna placa, me puse a armar este ampli, que hace rato le tenía ganas. Jaja. Es bárbaro, tiene una calidad excepcional, como era de esperar.

No tengo fotos porque no tengo la cámara, pero pronto subiré alguna. Lo armé en la versión estéreo, la del primer post.

Saludos a todos.
Tavo.


----------



## osk_rin (Sep 6, 2013)

Tavo dijo:


> Qué tal, cómo están?
> 
> Bueno, después de meses sin hacer ninguna placa, me puse a armar este ampli, que hace rato le tenía ganas. Jaja. Es bárbaro, tiene una calidad excepcional, como era de esperar.
> Tavo.



  Ya hace mucho lo tengo montado, suena, muy lindo no distorsiona al menos jamás lo he notado distorsionar, lo uso a 8ohms y a +-35v, si bien suena precioso a ese voltaje calienta considerablemente, quizá no tanto como algunos tda pero si calienta bastante. 

Sube algunas fotos tavo


----------



## Tavo (Sep 7, 2013)

osk_rin dijo:


> Ya hace mucho lo tengo montado, suena, muy lindo no distorsiona al menos jamás lo he notado distorsionar, lo uso a 8ohms y a +-35v, si bien suena precioso a ese voltaje calienta considerablemente, quizá no tanto como algunos tda pero si calienta bastante.
> 
> Sube algunas fotos tavo



Hola! Cómo estás? (a ti creo que te tengo en Facebook... xd)

Que sorpresa que haya actividad por acá. Jaja. Hoy mismo a la tarde consigo una cámara y le saco fotos.
Respecto de lo que decías del calor, me preocupé por lo mismo, porque ni bien terminé de armarlo, se me ocurrió probarlo sin disipador ni nada, JAJA, pero ojo, siempre apoyando el dedo detrás del chip como "sensor" . La cosa es que no aguanté ni 30 segundos de música alimentado con +-15V. CALIENTA bastante, es cierto.

Ahí nomás salí a recorrer la ciudad en busca de un disipador. No encontraba por ningún lado hasta que dí con una casa donde sí había. Compré uno modelo ZD-14.

Las medidas son: 104 x 100 x 37 mm, y el espesor del núcleo central es de 6,2 mm.



La verdad es que es bastante generoso, y pesa lo suyo!  Ahí nomás se me ocurrió la idea de armar otro ampli idéntico y hacerme algo de 4 canales. Quizá lo haga, aún lo estoy meditando. Jaja. Los dos chips irían sobre el mismo disipador, pero con la adición de un cooler para mantener estable la temperatura.

Pronto las fotos.
Saludos!

PD: Me acordé de tu nombre, Oscar.


----------



## yuccez (Sep 7, 2013)

Mi turno, Más tarde subo las fotos de mi ampli terminado


----------



## Psyke (Sep 7, 2013)

Tavo dijo:


> Hola! Cómo estás? (a ti creo que te tengo en Facebook... xd)
> 
> Que sorpresa que haya actividad por acá. Jaja. Hoy mismo a la tarde consigo una cámara y le saco fotos.
> Respecto de lo que decías del calor, me preocupé por lo mismo, porque ni bien terminé de armarlo, se me ocurrió probarlo sin disipador ni nada, JAJA, pero ojo, siempre apoyando el dedo detrás del chip como "sensor" . La cosa es que no aguanté ni 30 segundos de música alimentado con +-15V. CALIENTA bastante, es cierto.
> ...




Una pregunta, cuantos uF de filtrado le pusiste en total?


----------



## Tavo (Sep 9, 2013)

Psyke dijo:


> Una pregunta, cuantos uF de filtrado le pusiste en total?



Hola, 9400µF por rama (2 x 4700µF/50V). En total tiene 18.800µF la fuente.

Saludos.


----------



## Psyke (Sep 9, 2013)

OMG, yo pensaba ponerle 37600uF por rama! aunque el mio es bridge, estoy super excedido por lo visto


----------



## Tavo (Sep 10, 2013)

Psyke dijo:


> OMG, yo pensaba ponerle 37600uF por rama! aunque el mio es bridge, estoy super excedido por lo visto



Y para qué tanto?  En base a que hiciste esos cálculos?

Este amplificador, en modo simple o puente, no consume más de 3 amperes "constantes", quizá con picos de 6 o 7 (aunque lo dudo).
La regla básica general son 2200µF por amper de consumo... con 9400µF (por rama) está más que bien!!! No es necesario exagerar... :S

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 10, 2013)

Efectivamente ... y despues viene la saltada de disyuntorres al encendido , la mortandad de diodos ....


----------



## Psyke (Sep 10, 2013)

No fue mi intencion exagerar. Soy principiante, e hice los calculos en base a la formula que brinda Fogonazo en el post que se refiere al dise￾nio(no me funciona la enie) de fuentes de audio
C = I / (F * 2 * Vr)
Donde 
C: capacidad, en F
F: frecuencia de la red de alimentacion
Vr: voltaje de rizado. 
Le calcule un Vr de 3% de la tension de alimentacion.

Entonces con mas o menos 40000uF para 240W iria bien?


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 10, 2013)

Es mucho, vas a gastar mas en capacitores que en otra cosa. Si de algo me he dado cuenta es que en los equipos comerciales a lo sumo he visto capacitores de 10,000uF. Para esas potencias.


----------



## Psyke (Sep 10, 2013)

Bien, entonces le voy a poner 4 de 4700uF por rama y veo que tal suena


----------



## Tavo (Sep 10, 2013)

Psyke dijo:


> Bien, entonces le voy a poner 4 de 4700uF por rama y veo que tal suena



Ponele DOS (2) de 4700uF por rama y vas a ver que así le pongas 287 o 4524 condensadores más, va a ser lo mismo. :S Y por supuesto que vas a haber gastado mucha plata de gusto.

No se justifica tanto gasto, me parece inútil. Pero bueno, cada uno con su billetera. Cada maestrito con su librito, dice el dicho.


----------



## Psyke (Sep 11, 2013)

Jajaja aun no compre nada, estaba un poco amargado por lo caro que me iba a salir.
No era por derrochar dinero, es mas, hace 2 meses tengo el diseño hecho y no lo hago porque no tengo la plata.
Es solo una cosa de principiante. 
Muchas gracias por todo


----------



## nexxtres (Sep 24, 2013)

Wenas, este integrado es muy difícil de conseguir en casas de electrónica, pero lo vi publicado en mercadolibre: 
articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-477519577-lm4780-_JM
La pregunta es, este integrado sirve?  por que en todos los lugares que vi dice que lo fabrica National y este es fabricado por Texas Instrument.
Gracias. 
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 24, 2013)

nexxtres dijo:


> La pregunta es, este integrado sirve?  por que en todos los lugares que vi dice que lo fabrica National y este es fabricado por Texas Instrument.


Texas Instruments compró la empresa National Semiconductor hace como dos años.... así que ya no existe nada que sea National excepto las cosas que quedaron en stock antes de la fusión.


----------



## Psyke (Oct 5, 2013)

Hice este amplificador en modo bridge, y lo tengo aca conmigo. Pero hay un problema: no suena, y el integrado se calienta. Muy poco, pero se calienta. Es correcto esto de que sin introducirle señal de audio se caliente un poco? 

No se que hacer para que funcione


----------



## osk_rin (Oct 7, 2013)

verifica el mute, puentealo a V-


----------



## Psyke (Oct 7, 2013)

Lo hare y comento resultados, gracias.

EDITO:  no quiso funcionar 

No se me ocurre mas nada.
Revise el circuito rigurosamente y no hay errores, esta tal cual esta en el data sheet


----------



## FЯANCO (Oct 17, 2013)

Les cometo que yo lo termine de armar hace unas semanas gracias al apoyo del amigo osk_rin. Debo decir que funciona muy bien, me gustó mucho, ahora solo estoy por armar un pre para ponerlo en su gabinete. Les dejo un par de fotos.

Saludos!


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 18, 2013)

Esta muy peque ese disipador!! ¿O piensas fijarlo al chasis?


----------



## osk_rin (Oct 18, 2013)

Ajna dijo:


> Esta muy peque ese disipador!! ¿O piensas fijarlo al chasis?



Solo es una "claza" para montar al raz del disipador la plaquita, ya que ese pcb lo tienes que poner debajo del disipador sin lo le haces esas maña XD 

saludos.


----------



## FЯANCO (Oct 18, 2013)

Ajna dijo:


> Esta muy peque ese disipador!! ¿O piensas fijarlo al chasis?



Lo que se ve borroso del lado derecho en la 2a foto es el disipador, aquí dejo unas imágenes donde se distingue mejor el tamaño del disipador y como se usó el de la foto byn


----------



## gonzoalexfer (Sep 12, 2014)

Me llegaron los LM4780, listo para armar la placa. Mi duda es la siguiente. 

Tengo un trafo +12 0 -12 de 2A, y veo que en la hoja de datos dice que el mínimo es 18V, me sirve el trafo que tengo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2014)

gonzoalexfer dijo:


> Me llegaron los LM4780, listo para armar la placa. Mi duda es la siguiente.
> 
> Tengo un trafo +12 0 -12 de 2A, y veo que en la hoja de datos dice que el mínimo es 18V, me sirve el trafo que tengo?



Nop, es muy poca tensión, además de poca capacidad de corriente



gonzoalexfer dijo:


> . . . . *Ya que estoy. . .*
> 
> _Ahora que los tengo voy a montarlos a ver como suenan. Mi duda es la siguiente: tengo un trafo +12 0 -12 y veo que en la hoja de datos dice que el mínimo es 18V, me sirve el trafo que tengo?_



No repitas tu consulta por todos lados

*Normas del Foro 2.4* No está permitido iniciar dos o más temas con respecto al mismo tópico o asunto, ni publicar dos o más mensajes cuyos contenidos coincidan dentro de un mismo foro o en varios foros. Dichos temas o mensajes publicados podrán ser eliminados o unidos sin aviso previo o posterior.


----------



## blanko001 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hola a todos, utilizaré 2 LM4780 cada uno en paralelo y deseo utilizar un mismo disipador de calor, No se donde alguna vez leí que la parte posterior de los integrados no es aislada y pertenece a la rama de tensión negativa [-V]. No se si estoy equivocado, ¿alguien sabe algo al respecto?

PD: Entiendo que estos IC "generan" buena temperatura y supongo que sin aislante la conducción térmica en la juntura IC-Disipador sería mejor. Además no tengo aislantes 

Saludos!


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 4, 2014)

En la pagina 3 de la hoja de datos lo menciona claramente, no esta aislado y la parte de atras esta conectada a V-, asi que si quieres poner dos en el mismo disipador vas a tener que usar aislante. Por cierto esta cosa genera un calor bastante bueno, asi que necesitarias un buen disipador y colocarlos lo mas separados pero centrados al disipador |----AMP------AMP----|


----------



## blanko001 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hola, Y el hecho que se conecten los dos a la misma fuente no me permitiría dejarlos directamente haciendo contacto con el disipador? El disipador si lo aislaría de hacer contacto con GND del gabinete.
Saludos!


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 5, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola, Y el hecho que se conecten los dos a la misma fuente no me permitiría dejarlos directamente haciendo contacto con el disipador? El disipador si lo aislaría de hacer contacto con GND del gabinete.
> Saludos!



No se que tan bueno o malo  sea eso de dejar el disipador conectado a alguna tensión.Pienso que por seguridad no deberias, peor aun si piensas conectar el disipador al chasis. Yo en general prefiero buscar la forma de aislarlos.  Tal ves podrías pensar en usar mejor los LM3886TF ya vienen aislados.


----------



## Zet@ (Oct 11, 2014)

Hola!
Con respecto al de por qué algunas empresas nos mienten, en realidad es mas culpa nuestra que de ellos. Esta muy claro que lo de ellos es el negocio, vender mas es mejor, pero si vendes mucho mas es mucho mejor! 
 Ahora por qué culpa nuestra? Por crédulos? Por distraidos? Por ignorancia? Casi todas y a la vez solo tal vez solo una!
 Me he encontrado con equipos que dicen 10000 watts, y al lado pmpo.  Cuando busco los daros tecnicos la potencia total real no supera los 150 watts rms. En pocas palabras lo que ellos le muestran al público es la suma total de las potencias maximas de los parlantes que por lo general es algo asi... un parlante te muestra impresa la potencia rms, la de programa y la musical.  Lo que ellos suman es la musical, luego si esto no impresiona lo multiplican por hasta 10.



Ademas si realmente queres saber cuanta potencia real arroja un equipo de sonido hogareño busca e  la parte trasera del mismo la potencia de consumo, que generalmente se encuentra en la placa que trae el equipo. En el caso del ejemplo el equipo de 10000 watts decia bien chiquito consumo de potencia 220 watts. Hay fue cuando dije, GUAUUU! Este equipo fue traido de algun mundo paralelo o de algun futuro distante!. Porque la verdad parece que genera energia de la nada! Y eso hoy es imposible de hacer. Aunque por ahora...  Pero eso era lo que sacaba de la red y hay que descontarle las perdidas en la fuente, trafo, etapa de potencia, etc, ademas de descontar todos los chiches que hoy dia traen, luces de color, efectos, etc. Por eso cuando busque los datos tecnicos decia solo 150 watts rms en total, es decir aproximadamente unos 75 watts rms por canal.



Entonces salto uno que me dijo esto no puede ser, que estaba equivocado. Porque su equipo decia 5000 watts y sonaba fuertísimo, casi como el equipo de la disco que hay cerca de su casa! Entonces este debia sonar el doble de fuerte!...
 La verdad esque por las pruebas que hecho, hace algunos años con unos 100 watts rms por canal hacian la fiesta de fin de año en un escuela, con cuatro cajas de 15 pulgadas y unas 1000 personas al aire libre y por la noche y la verdad 3l sonido sobraba. Aunque dicen algunos antes no se exigian tantos graves, la gente no tenia el oido acostubrado a tanto ruido, y habia menos contaminacion sonora en el ambiente. Por eso rendia un equipo como ese. Pero aun hoy 100 watts rms bi3n dispuestos, es decir con buenos parlantes te aturden sin ningun inconveniente! Ahora proba 100 watts a full dentro de tu cocina, comedor o pieza y diras casi me desarma la casa!


----------



## SKYFALL (Nov 2, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola, Y el hecho que se conecten los dos a la misma fuente no me permitiría dejarlos directamente haciendo contacto con el disipador? El disipador si lo aislaría de hacer contacto con GND del gabinete.
> Saludos!



Mejor déjalo aislado, es muy común ver que por lo general el único potencial al que esta expuesto el chasis es la tierra, ademas este potencial de tierra ayuda a minimizar la presencia de ruidos transitorios en la fuente del amplificador, búscate un aislante de mica y grasa térmica de silicona y asunto arreglado, dejas aislado el LM, no necesitas tornillos aislados pues el mismo integrado despliega parte de su plástico exterior hasta el rededor del hoyo de los tornillos.


----------



## yuccez (Nov 25, 2014)

que tal compañeros? tengo una duda, pues ya termine mi ampli desde hace tiempo, solo que siento que suena muy bajo el volumen, lo alimento con un trafo de 27v 10a, de un equipo sony, lo trabajo a 8ohms, hay que cambiar valores de resistencias para ajustar la ganancia o con un pre andaria bien?


----------



## crimson (Nov 25, 2014)

yuccez dijo:


> ¿ hay que cambiar valores de resistencias para ajustar la ganancia o con un pre andaria bien?



Hola yuccez, depende, yo primero bajaría las resistencias de realimentación, para obtener más ganancia.


 Si esto no alcanza entonces probaría con un preamplificador, tipo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-muuuy-sencillo-96440/
Saludos C


----------



## yuccez (Dic 3, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> Hola yuccez, depende, yo primero bajaría las resistencias de realimentación, para obtener más ganancia.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 121185
> 
> Si esto no alcanza entonces probaría con un preamplificador, tipo:
> ...



estimado, te informo que ya hise las modificaciones que me recomendaste , ahora si el ampli, suena como debe de ser, imagino que tal vez eso puede bajar un poco la calidad del sonido, pero tal vez solo un poco por que lo noto igual, ahora mi duda es; lo quiero conectar a la salida de mi tv, pero esta tiene una salida muy alta que no se regula ni con el mando a distancia ni con nada, cres que con un potenciometro baste para regular esa salida de señal y asi poder usarlo con la tv o con lo que tenga a mano?? gracias por tus recomendaciones


----------



## crimson (Dic 3, 2014)

yuccez dijo:


> imagino que tal vez eso puede bajar un poco la calidad del sonido, pero tal vez solo un poco por que lo noto igual



La distorsión que introduce ese preamplificador es mínima, seguro no llegás a notarla. 



yuccez dijo:


> crees que con un potenciometro baste para regular esa salida de señal y asi poder usarlo con la tv o con lo que tenga a mano??



Sí, si le ponés un preset a la salida de la TV la podés regular a un volumen aceptable sin inconvenientes.
Saludos C


----------



## chopper2 (Dic 8, 2014)

mnicolau dijo:


> *EDIT 09/05/2010:* Versión 2.0 del circuito estéreo, se trata de la adaptación a simple faz del amplificador.
> Para los que vivan en Argentina se les va a hacer muy dificil conseguirlo ya que los pocos que lo importan, lo hacen a precios muy altos. Para todos aquellos que puedan comprar en ebay, newark, etc, lo podrán obtener a unos 10 U$S. Lo recomiendo ampliamente, es un amplificador de excelente calidad y potencia.
> 
> Un video del mismo:
> ...



Trate de ver el video en youtube pero me dice que es privado, tendras algun otro link donde pueda verlo? gracias


----------



## Tavo (Dic 9, 2014)

chopper2 dijo:


> Trate de ver el video en youtube pero me dice que es privado, tendras algun otro link donde pueda verlo? gracias


Tiene mucha importancia ese video para vos? Varias decenas de personas (incluyéndome) hemos probado este ampli y damos fe de que funciona 10 puntos. 

Saludos.


----------



## chopper2 (Dic 14, 2014)

Tavo dijo:


> Tiene mucha importancia ese video para vos? Varias decenas de personas (incluyéndome) hemos probado este ampli y damos fe de que funciona 10 puntos.
> 
> Saludos.


Gracias por responder a un tema que ya tiene unos años, estoy retomando la electronica y buscaba algún proyecto simple para hacer y el del amplificador me parecio interesante, estuve buscando y hay un monton de informacion asi que lo voy a hacer, gracias de nuevo por responder y despues te cuento como me salio, saludos


----------



## vlayo (Jul 19, 2015)

yo he armado este y con unos resultados muy buenos


----------



## chopper2 (Jul 23, 2015)

vlayo dijo:


> yo he armado este y con unos resultados muy buenos


Gracias por responder, sino es mucha molestia tendras el diseño de la placa? 
Gracias de nuevo, saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 22, 2017)

Perdonen por revivir este tema, lamentablemente Texas Instruments decidió descontinuar el LM4780 pues en la propia pagina del fabricante no se consigue informacion al respecto ni tampoco tienen stock de produccion reciente.

No se con certeza hace cuanto tiempo sucedio esto pero si alguien desea construir y ensayar este amplificador, debe adquirirlo bien sea por ebay, mouser o digi-key, a apurarse que se acabarán pronto.


----------

